# BSI: Gesundheitskarten-Lesegeräte sind sicher



## Newsfeed (7 Juni 2011)

Das BSI begrüßte aber auch die Einrichtung einer Steuerungsgruppebei der Gematik, die das "Restrisiko" (PIN-abfangende Trojaner) ausschließen soll.

Weiterlesen...


----------

